# Mikes hot honey



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find this useful:
https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/chile-infused-honey


----------



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

I got a chuckle out of step 2. $95 glass jars with wood lids set of three.
ks


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

Chicago_ks said:


> I got a chuckle out of step 2. $95 glass jars with wood lids set of three.
> ks


Ordering a set now lol


----------



## denbert19 (Dec 12, 2018)

Impulsive purchase but I want a set.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

Pithon said:


> Here in the Kroger in North Mississippi they sell a product called Mikes Hot Honey. It is made in New York and the only ingredients listed on the bottle are honey, chilies, and vinegar. Does anyone know some amounts for it? Or know of a hot honey along the same lines? Also on the bottle it says it's infused with chilies so there are none in the bottle.


I bought some Mike's Hot Honey on a whim. It is dynamite on baked chicken breasts. When it is gone I need to start infusing my own honey.


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

I did end up making some and it was just as good. I took some dried chilies and put them into a food processor and turned it on and left it run for about 5 min. 
Then I put all the stuff into a sifter and sifted it into some honey that I had warming up on the stove. Stirred it in and bottled it. It was great.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I want to try making some infused honey, but don't want to heat it on the stove. I want to maintain the advantages of raw honey. Is there a receipt anyone knows of for doing a gallon at a time? I've been reading that it needs to sit for two weeks and then be strained, which sounds easier doing by the batch than by the jar.


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

Jadeguppy said:


> I want to try making some infused honey, but don't want to heat it on the stove. I want to maintain the advantages of raw honey. Is there a receipt anyone knows of for doing a gallon at a time? I've been reading that it needs to sit for two weeks and then be strained, which sounds easier doing by the batch than by the jar.


I really think the heat kinda distributes the taste in the honey. You might could do the same if you whipped it but I don't know. With the heat I run it back though the strainer to get out all the flakes that I can and the honey still has the heat in it.


----------



## beemantn (Jan 4, 2019)

Jadeguppy said:


> I want to try making some infused honey, but don't want to heat it on the stove. I want to maintain the advantages of raw honey. Is there a receipt anyone knows of for doing a gallon at a time? I've been reading that it needs to sit for two weeks and then be strained, which sounds easier doing by the batch than by the jar.


I put my peppers in & let it set in the sun for a few days then strain it. Does a pretty good job.


----------



## Beeautiful Stranger (Jan 10, 2021)

Any thoughts on making it shelf-stable (i.e. canning) instead of refrigeration? I know it will lose the goodness that honey has if heated in the canning process...


----------



## sharpcut (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Could you leave the pepper in the honey as a show piece? Kinda like how they do with oil ?


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Tigger19687 said:


> Could you leave the pepper in the honey as a show piece? Kinda like how they do with oil ?


I think you could if it is 100% dried out. You dont want to introduce any moisture to the honey. Someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Beeautiful Stranger said:


> Any thoughts on making it shelf-stable (i.e. canning) instead of refrigeration? I know it will lose the goodness that honey has if heated in the canning process...


If you use dried peppers than the shelf life shouldnt change. If you heat it only slightly, less than 110F you wont destroy the "rawness" of it but it'll still loosen up to allow the spiciness to get distributed throughout.


----------



## NotSoWellKnown (Dec 23, 2021)

Pithon said:


> Here in the Kroger in North Mississippi they sell a product called Mikes Hot Honey. It is made in New York and the only ingredients listed on the bottle are honey, chilies, and vinegar. Does anyone know some amounts for it? Or know of a hot honey along the same lines? Also on the bottle it says it's infused with chilies so there are none in the bottle.


no idea of the amounts but know i would love to try this.. what have you used it on/with?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't made this, but I don't believe you need to heat the honey to infuse the pepper. I have infused sauerkraut and vodka with peppers at room and cold temperatures. I am about to make a mead with peppers and you do not heat it.
Since I am getting some peppers for the mead, I will try infusing a jar of honey simply by sticking a pepper in it, stirring and checking taste/ heat every few days. I will eventually remove it because I suspect it would get too hot otherwise. I have left them in sauerkraut and vodka, but those are preserved by salt/ alcohol. Honey would probably protect against bacteria also, but won't suggest that here since I haven't done it. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

NotSoWellKnown said:


> no idea of the amounts but know i would love to try this.. what have you used it on/with?


I would use it in cooking whenever you want sweet and hot. Great as a glaze over , say pork chops. Add it to a stir fry. Use in a marinade for steak tips. Tea when you have a cold. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

To update: I cut a Habanero in half and stuck half in a 1lb jar of honey. I inverted the jar a few times a day several times and tested it each day for taste and heat. I removed the pepper on day 2 as it tasted perfect for my tastes. If you like lots of heat or use a bigger jar, you may have to go longer. The key is to taste it every day and remove it when it suits you.
Regarding the question on whether it is safe to leave the pepper in, a couple thoughts: It would be really hot. Also, as you use the honey, you will eventually expose the pepper which could lead to contamination.
It's really good BTW. In the mead I made, I roasted 2 peppers on the open flame of the burner of my stove and you can really taste the smoky flavor. In my 1.4 gallon fermenter, I left the peppers in for 3 days. I also cut them in half and removed the seeds and placed in a bag. J


----------

